# S F Mayor Blames NRA For Road Rage Shooting



## Thor_77 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a quote about the killer at a police news conference. 

"I believe he is, I think he would admit that he is a gang member," said Inspector Brian Delahunty of the homicide detail. Police sources confirmed his membership in the Mara Salvatrucha (MS-13), which law enforcement officials consider one of the most dangerous street gangs in San Francisco and the country."

In an interview the mayor said the NRA was in part to blame.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

just goes to show the broad range of idiots,all the way from the criminal street gang member to the mayor of the city. Idiocy runs rampant


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

hungry hunter said:


> just goes to show the broad range of idiots,all the way from the criminal street gang member to the mayor of the city. Idiocy runs rampant


Your exactly right it just shows how stupid people can really be that are in control of our goverment!!!!


----------

